# Catalytic Converter & HP



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone know what the HP gain is by removing the catalytic converters. . . . . and hight flow cats vs. standard.:confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Loubo said:


> Does anyone know what the HP gain is by removing the catalytic converters. . . . . and hight flow cats vs. standard.:confused


High flow -vs- standard is around 10-12 rwhp, standard -vs- none is around 15-18rwhp.:cheers


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I might be crazy, but 15 - 18 rwhp thats the same if not more than LT headers. I dont think so.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> I might be crazy, but 15 - 18 rwhp thats the same if not more than LT headers. I dont think so.


Uh, nope...... they are more restricive than you think, and I forgot to add that's with a tune (check engine light will come on) which helps as well.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks GTODEALER


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Get Random Technology high flow cats, no CEL and but dyno approved for top end and mid range :lol: . 

I had them before I went with my SSW headers and cats w/ 3"..................

:cool 


http://dezod.com/pd_random_technology_high_flow_catalytic_convertergto.cfm


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Uh, nope...... they are more restricive than you think, and I forgot to add that's with a tune (check engine light will come on) which helps as well.


Do you recommend adding a mil eliminator if I remove my cats? Providing I don't get a tune right away.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Do you recommend adding a mil eliminator if I remove my cats? Providing I don't get a tune right away.


Yes.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks BuffGTO!


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Thanks BuffGTO!


No prob! :cheers


----------

